# Weave poles standards?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I love/hate all you agility people, gotta put that out there 
If I have the money and time to sign up for spring classes near me, I am *all but* sold.

Are weave pole standards different depending on the 'club' (AKC vs NADAK or whatever they are...)? To my knowledge, they need to be 22-24 inches apart and not sure on the diameter. I am asking because years ago I made my own set out of PVC and I want to do that again, but I need to decide the diameter of my pipes.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Pvc pipe is 1" diameter. Spacing in now 24".


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

You could get gear off clean run, I got my weave pole bases from
There and just brought PVC pipe to fit. Worked perfect! Don't know standards over there as we use metric measurements..


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I will still stick to building from scratch. I want to make a plastic base for indoor use. Or if I wanted ones I can stick in grass, I can still make them way cheaper with a drill and some screws rather than buying them.
Soro hasn't done weaves in over four years, I hope he still remembers


----------

